# Smart Phone Apps to track your morel finds



## shroomboomblio (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone come across any good smartphone apps to track this years morel finds? 

They do have a couple mushroom specific tracking and identification apps out there, but the ones I have seen are all garbage and worthless. 

What I found last year was that jogging or running type apps had much better features and functionality for tracking distance, putting in waypoints, being able to put in a few quick notes and actually plotting GPS coordinates. The really nice thing about most of the running apps is they are they are also downloadable onto a computer for further review and being able to go back and check positive condition and result spots in following years.

The one drawback to using smart phone apps to track finds or conditions is in some of the remote areas or steeper hillsides you can lose connectivity. 

Mioticmush, this also seems to fall into some of the same areas and information you were looking for to collect and compile. Let us know exactly what type of information you were looking for and maybe we can help provide some data for you without giving away our hotspots.


----------



## gohawks51 (Apr 29, 2013)

I simply save the gps location in my google maps and it saves to my we card. That's transfers from phone to phone.


----------



## zippyhippywa (Aug 14, 2013)

I was searching for a good app when I came across this forum tonight, and, while I didn't find what I was looking for here, I thought some might be interested to know about an app I found elsewhere. I think I found one that most mushroom hunters can really appreciate. It doesn't have any identification for mushrooms, but its great for keeping track of where you've been and locations on that route that you need to save by adding waypoints, photos, and audio. It can be used for Android, Blackberry or iOS devices not sure about Windows devices though. The app is called Trimble Outdoors. They have a light version for free and a pro version that is $4.99. I have only tried the free version (which is pretty awesome for being free) but I think as soon as I have the money I'm for sure going to upgrade to Pro.


----------



## abegail (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks to these technology, mobile phones even help us to several things makes easier than we thought. The use of tracking is valuable, there are ways that we can be useful to this system. In fact one of the best app I am using to pre-order my business needs is right on my pocket. From this site http://www.kekacase.com/home-decor/keka-travel.html, all my decor products are directly sent to clients.


----------



## Prophet54 (Mar 28, 2019)

shroomboomblio said:


> Has anyone come across any good smartphone apps to track this years morel finds?
> 
> They do have a couple mushroom specific tracking and identification apps out there, but the ones I have seen are all garbage and worthless.
> 
> ...


I know I am late to the game here but I am currently working on a Morel Finder App that will aid in spotting and keeping track of location , date , current rainfall average over last month and high and low temps (averaged over last month) and a few other goodies. Its pretty early in development. The image is a proof of concept Pic on the left is with My app on and the right is with out. waiting for them to pop to do a live realworld test. The app makes them easier to see.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Kinda funny - I been hunting these dudes for fifty + years never had an app or what ever. 
Heck I remember where tree’s were exactly, & the finds, conditions ect,ect, year after year.
Never been lost either. 
Oh well, guess if yer out there having fun that’s cool. Try to relax & keep it simple, life is more fun that way.


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

Old Elm said:


> Kinda funny - I been hunting these dudes for fifty + years never had an app or what ever.
> Heck I remember where tree’s were exactly, & the finds, conditions ect,ect, year after year.
> Never been lost either.
> Oh well, guess if yer out there having fun that’s cool. Try to relax & keep it simple, life is more fun that way.


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

What's an app?


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

A new kind of tree? Please help, I'd like to know


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I find morels on the forest floor, Not never found 1 on an app. I tried one once... But due to The sunlight, having to resize the picture, trying to get it to save and title right, i ended up wasting some good time missing the goodies. Best advice for something like this, Use google earth pro at home from the comfort of your couch. Add your place marks ( did i mention it shows the elevation ) , Screen shot your place marks zoomed in and zoomed out. Than plot your course for the days hunt. Upload screenshots to phone. If you need help you've got a few pics you can look at without having to jack with any apps or worry about any connectivity issues.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

greys said:


> I find morels on the forest floor, Not never found 1 on an app. I tried one once... But due to The sunlight, having to resize the picture, trying to get it to save and title right, i ended up wasting some good time missing the goodies. Best advice for something like this, Use google earth pro at home from the comfort of your couch. Add your place marks ( did i mention it shows the elevation ) , Screen shot your place marks zoomed in and zoomed out. Than plot your course for the days hunt. Upload screenshots to phone. If you need help you've got a few pics you can look at without having to jack with any apps or worry about any connectivity issues.



All good ideas but not for me.
Heck a couple years ago those dang (grown)kids of mine messed around with my phone & fixed it up so my phone told em where the pictures were taken. Pretty darn underhanded of em. I don’t send em pictures anymore until after season.


----------

